# what do you blog about if you have a site selling t-shirts?



## Major_Grooves (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: my Top 4 for Marketing a new site*

What do you blog about on a t-shirt website? I can't really think that there would be much to say other than talk about your own t-shirts. There can't be much going on in the t-shirt industry that would be of interest to someone who wants to look at your designs.

I do use blogging in my "real job" so know how well it can work, but I'm not sure I would know what to write about for t-shirts.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: my Top 4 for Marketing a new site*



> What do you blog about on a t-shirt website?


If your t-shirts are about fishing, then you could blog about your fishing trips. Blog about the new fishing equipment you bought. Fishing photos.

You can blog about design inspiration, upcoming designs, thought processes, photo shoots.

Lots of topics can engage the reader and keep them wanting to come back to see what's next...


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

News, updates, your company. Your office dog. What Rodney suggests is what will drive targeted traffic to your shop. If like he says you sell t-shirts about fishing you'll want to blog about fishing because it's that type of person who buys your products. Try and become an authority in the subject, it's worked for me.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I write blogs for two of our companies. I've found they've grown organically as I've learned more and as the companies have grown. 

Those who said blog about what happens at your company are exactly right. A blog can be a great way to make your company friendly, and to get people attached to your company and your products. I also agree with Adam about trying to become an authority. If you supply information that people can't get elsewhere, or can't get as easily elsewhere, they will come to you. 

A blog can be about whatever you want it to be about. As long as you keep in mind what your main goal is, which would, I assume, be selling t-shirts, you can write about anything you want. You just need to find an angle for your post that ties it back to your products.


----------



## BrendaR (Feb 14, 2008)

I actually Blog about my t-shirts. If I have uploaded new designs, I talk about that. I give much detail to that particular design and use a lot of desriptive words. I leave links to the tees and to my stores. I get a lot of hits/sales from my blog.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Can you redirect me or explain the best ways to start, maintain, and direct and redirect traffic from your blog to your site, and vice versa?
Also


----------



## BrendaR (Feb 14, 2008)

I use Google to blog. If I am describing a new design, I talk about it with a lot of descriptions, then I leave a link in that blog to get to my t-shirt. Google will crawl and find them.
Mine is nothing fancy- I am not a blog expert but I do get a lot of traffice from my blog. You can view mine to get an idea of what I am saying.

http://onestopraceshop.blogspot.com/


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks Brenda, I use blogspot to write my jounalism topics and short stories. 
I am not a computer person per say, but I do think you can post pics of your designs and shirts and have a link built into them on your blog so when people click on them it redirects them to your site....not sure but i think this is possible. 

My blogging would be about my business, while I would like to run another one that caters to online t buyers. Much like some of the more famous and well known t blogs out there.


----------



## marD (Jun 16, 2007)

With my tshirt shop being a Christian shop, I blog about many different things. I write a message that goes up on Monday, I feature one of my designs on Wednesday, and then I post a series of newslinks with my opinions on Friday. 

If you have a blog, one of the most important things that I've found is to be consistent when you blog. If you are doing it once a week, then make sure that it's up on time. If you do it like I do, then make sure they're there so that people looking for them will find them!


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

probably just blog about cranberry farming, cotton gins, bathtub gin, and rope swings. 

seems pretty logical to me.


----------



## OfftheLedge (Feb 11, 2008)

I actually came to blogging as a completely different creative outlet from my t-shirt line, but I placed a picture and link from my blog to my storehttp://www.theendofthepage.com). I change the featured shirt every couple of weeks and I can really notice the traffic increase on that particular item. I also agree with marD, make sure to keep your blogging on a regular schedule. Once you start to get repeat readers, they will be on the lookout each week, couple days or daily for your writings, depending on how you set it. Best of luck to ya!


----------



## jcorron (May 1, 2007)

I would bring your personality into to it as much as possible. I do a ton of research on other people's blogs. IT seems like everyone is doing the same thing. I like it when people get creative.


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

I like to think the JohnnyCupcakes blog is a good way to go, a bit about his personal life, as well as blogging about what products are in the pipeline, whats happening at the moment etc


----------



## waxtutor (Mar 14, 2008)

My company is still in the setup, planning, and premarketing stages... but I plan to blog about things that the company is doing. for instance I am throwing a launch party. sort of like a record release party but for my new company. I will have a VIP list, live performances, all VIP guests will get a shirt after RSVPing and some will get a hat. they will be required to wear the free apparel to the launch. This will create a photo shoot in a fun atmosphere for the web page. I will definatly blog about that and other upcoming events to create a buzz.


----------



## sunrise (May 15, 2007)

Titchimp said:


> I like to think the JohnnyCupcakes blog is a good way to go, a bit about his personal life, as well as blogging about what products are in the pipeline, whats happening at the moment etc


 
I agree with Titchimp, You have to visit Johnnycupcakes.com and see what this guy does!


----------



## mpstrategies (Mar 28, 2008)

tell them abour ur lastest products


----------



## DirectSupply (Mar 19, 2008)

Here is a link to a blog from successful Tshirt brand, their website basically runs around the blog.

The Hundreds : Blog


----------

